

Snapchat and Reggie Brown Resolve Dispute - sirteno
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20140909006378/en/Snapchat-Reggie-Brown-Resolve-Dispute

======
sirteno
What's interesting is the timing of the announcement. Snapchat timed the
release at precisely 1:00 PM ET — the same moment Apple started broadcasting.
I can imagine this is a common PR technique; hiding bad news behind the noise
of a major event..

